# Blu-Ray Player



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So I went out and picked up Panasonic TH-46PZ80U. But now I need a Blu-Ray player to have some HD viewing pleasure materials.

What would you guys recommend?

And buying from where?

What price should I expect to pay?

I was thinking of getting the Panasonic DMP-BD35K for $299.99


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

That's a find BD player. The only thing I might suggest is that if you dont' have HDMI audio, and you want to take full advantage of the lossless codecs, you'll need 5.1/7.1 analog outputs from the BD player. The 35 doesn't do that, but the Panasonic DMP-BD55K does. It's just their next model up, and I think it's somewhere around $350-400. 

If you are currently successfully using HDMI for audio, go with the 35 you mentioned and enjoy!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Playback quality is larger the same on all blu-ray players, so get watever is the least expensive with the features that you want. In the next few years, we're going to see:

1) Player Prices Drop Dramatically
2) The Blu-ray format largely dies out because the masses adopt 720p downloadable video
3) Both

When any of those things happen, the last thing you're going to want is a $450 player sitting on your console.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you like to play games???? :foottap:







(Then, get a PS3 :bigsmile


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Do you like to play games???? :foottap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[BANANA]I concur[/BANANA]


----------

